

Marissa Mayer's first day at Yahoo - jharrier
http://www.virtualpants.com/post/27408737951/marissa-mayers-first-day-at-yahoo

======
sidcool
Marissa: I need to apply for a few months of maternity leave.

------
jharrier
Which of Yahoo's 70 services would you keep?

~~~
sidcool
A very appropriate question indeed.

